# Boys names which can be shortened



## missmousemum2

Hi, me again!! Sorry, starting to freak out about having no name for our little guy.

Looking for inspiration! I particularly like names that can be shortened......

All suggestions welcomed!

thanks
x


----------



## CedarWood

Hmmm
Timothy
Thomas
Edward
Alexander
Johnathan
Samuel
James
Michael
Peter
Winston
William
Zachary


----------



## fairy_gem

Hope this helps...

Alexander - Alex/Zander
Samuel - Sam
Samson - Sam
Thomas - Tom/Tommy
William - Will/Liam/Billy
Oliver - Ollie
Daniel - Dan/Danny
Frederick - Fred/Freddie
Elijah - Eli
Elias - Eli
Gabriel - Gabe
Charles - Charlie
Theodore - Theo
Edward - Ed/Eddie/Ned
Jacob - Jake
Joseph - Joe
Cameron - Cam
Tyler - Ty
Tobias - Toby
Kurtis - Kurt
Lachlan - Lachie
Aiden - Adi
Alexis - Alex
Dexter - Dex
Xavier - Xav
Joshua - Josh
Benjamin - Ben
Finley - Finn
Leonardo - Leo
Lucas - Luke
Malachi - Mal
Matthew - Matt
Maxwell - Max
Nathaniel - Nate


x


----------

